# 2.6.4_rc1-love1 aka "Look at the ladybug"

## steel300

2.6.4_rc1-mm1 is a few hours old. 2.6.4_rc1-love1 is two minutes old. Enjoy!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> +Latest prepatch snapshot for 2.6.4
> 
> +The latest patch from Andrew Morton
> ...

 

----------

## Koutsos

Do you ever sleep ?   :Very Happy:   Thank you !!

----------

## floam

Steel: Having that nice big list is fun, but how about a + next to stuff that's new in the future?

----------

## steel300

 *floam wrote:*   

> Steel: Having that nice big list is fun, but how about a + next to stuff that's new in the future?

 

Is that better?

----------

## floam

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Is that better?

 Yay! Now the decision to update or skip is much easier :)

----------

## mafe

nice one  :Smile:  but.... (damn i hate buts..)

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:252: error: syntax error before "DEVICE_NAME"
> 
> drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.c:252: error: `DEVICE_NAME' undeclared (first use in this function)
> 
> make[3]: *** [drivers/char/lirc/lirc_i2c.o] Error 1
> ...

 

i disabled lirc and now it compiles fine. (anyway i cant make to work lirc yet with a 2.6 kernel)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

rsync repository and bugzilla updated.

----------

## Pink

Hurrah! I was getting a bit concerned as I hadn't compiled a new kernel for at least 48 hours  :Shocked: 

Well done Steel. I'll let you know how it goes...

[edit]

Yep, compiles everything in and runs well.

I really can't congratualte you enough Steel; you really make me think I know what I'm doing!

[/edit]Last edited by Pink on Mon Mar 01, 2004 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neenee

runs like a charm here  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

Yea, nice one !

BUT i have noticed something quite strange: my dd performance is normally about 58-60 mb/sec with other love patches and with vanilha. 

With this patchset i get about 65 mb/sec,  but after heavy disk usage, the performance stalls in around 10 mb/sec, and there is now way to increase this until reboot. Have tried different schedulers and result is the same.

Same .config as previous love-releases. 

Any hint ?? Something related to Nicks stuff ?

thanx

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +Autoregulated VM Swappiness
> 
> 

 

Just wondering... what's this?

----------

## discomfitor

WOOHOO!

----------

## Regor

It's working nicely for me but you forgot the vesafb refresh rate patch.

At least it's easy to install by hand  :Wink: 

----------

## _Nomad_

it's really quite amazing... everything is just running faster and faster by each release  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pestilence

How about importing the new alsa driver(1.0.3) inside the 2.6.4 release?

----------

## tdb

Is EVMS still in?

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> Is EVMS still in?

 

EVMS has been picked up by mm.

----------

## tdb

Sweet. Bet your glad to not have to mess witht that headache anymore. 

Thanks for putting up with them.

----------

## spb

Doesn't build with GCC 3.4 and IO-APIC enabled.

```

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:703: error: conflicting types for 'send_IPI_self'

include/asm/hw_irq.h:54: error: previous declaration of 'send_IPI_self' was here

arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.c:703: error: conflicting types for 'send_IPI_self'

include/asm/hw_irq.h:54: error: previous declaration of 'send_IPI_self' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

Works fine if I disable IO-APIC though.

----------

## panca

For me the same as mafe - Lirc doesn't compile. Without it's fine.

Regards

----------

## wizard69

compiles fine but where do i find the love boot logo

----------

## christsong84

note to steel...update your sig  :Wink: 

edit: yay...its up2date now  :Smile: 

----------

## nepenthe

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> compiles fine but where do i find the love boot logo

 

If you're using framebuffer when you are booting up check the top left   :Wink: 

----------

## ZothOmmog

Does this have the nForce2 APIC patch included? My system is very unstable if I compile support for it into the latest mm-sources.

----------

## unstable_geek

Couple -o compile probs:

```

  CC [M]  drivers/char/drm/via_drv.o

In file included from drivers/char/drm/via_drv.c:57:

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: `DRIVER_PCI_IDS' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: initializer element is not constant

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: (near initialization for `viadrv_pciidlist[0]')

```

i disabled the VIA DRM module and tried again

```

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c: In function `aty128_init':

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859: `dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

i looked, and changed this:

```

   1858

   1859         if (register_framebuffer(info, &pdev-dev) < 0)

   1860                 return 0;

   1861

```

to this:

```

   1858

   1859         if (register_framebuffer(info, &pdev->dev) < 0)

   1860                 return 0;

   1861

```

but it didn't seem to help, or at least, it highlighted another problem:

```

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_register':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:2282: too few arguments to function `register_framebuffer'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: At top level:

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:227: warning: `common_regs_m6' defined but not used

```

I wonder If I'm using the right source kernel?

I took out all the framebuffer stuff, and its compiling now.....  I report back more when I find it

----------

## MighMoS

erm....I hate to ask this, as I remember it being metioned of someone mentioning it, but why are there both love and evil sources?  Why not just merge the supermount patch if that's the only difference?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

evil-sources was started because of the constant requests for supermount but it includes more than that, the point of evil-sources is to provide a medium for patches on lkml to get some testing, go to http://evilsources.andrewnelson.org to see exactly what patches are included.

----------

## zerojay

And both source sets are maintained lovingly and... er.. evily.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

Kernel internal timer frequency

> 1. 1000 (HZ_1000) (NEW)

  2. 512 (HZ_512) (NEW)

  3. 100 (HZ_100) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: 

looks interesting, no help available though. what's this?

----------

## zerojay

I didn't know either, so I just selected the default. Seems to be working normally to me.

----------

## steel300

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> Kernel internal timer frequency
> 
> > 1. 1000 (HZ_1000) (NEW)
> 
>   2. 512 (HZ_512) (NEW)
> ...

 

Choose a slower speed if you keep losing timer interrupts.

----------

## discomfitor

After much testing, I've discovered that I get terrible performance on this kernel vs 2.6.3-r6.  I can't use mplayer or do anything that is processor intensive.  Same .config and everything.  How odd.

----------

## ejohnson

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   
> 
> +Autoregulated VM Swappiness
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

You like vmswappiness, ett_gramse_nap.

Basically its the same old swappiness, the Autoregulated part means that it isn't adjustable.  I think in other releases you could change the swap threshold (I never played with it though).

----------

## steel300

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   
> 
> +Autoregulated VM Swappiness
> 
>  
> ...

 

It uses a heuristic model to determine the tendancy to swap pages to disk. This will increase performance without you having to tune it. It will tune it for you for best performance.

----------

## floam

Steel, how about updating to ALSA 1.0.3 and this in the next release?

----------

## OneOfOne

 *floam wrote:*   

> Steel, how about updating to ALSA 1.0.3 and this in the next release?

 

ALSA 1.0.3 is already in since -mm uses a bk snapshot.

peace

----------

## floam

Are you sure? 

```
( floam@Aluminum ~ ) cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

Compiled on Mar  1 2004 for kernel 2.6.4-rc1-love1.
```

----------

## pestilence

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

>  *floam wrote:*   Steel, how about updating to ALSA 1.0.3 and this in the next release? 
> 
> ALSA 1.0.3 is already in since -mm uses a bk snapshot.
> 
> peace

 

But:

```

pestilence@pestilence pestilence $ cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.4_rc1-love1/include/sound/version.h

/* include/version.h.  Generated by configure.  */

#define CONFIG_SND_VERSION "1.0.2c"

#define CONFIG_SND_DATE " (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC)"

```

----------

## bAnTAi

Where can i find the boosplash patch you used? I want to patch the mm-sources.

----------

## pestilence

 *bAnTAi wrote:*   

> Where can i find the boosplash patch you used? I want to patch the mm-sources.

 

If i am not mistaken www.bootsplash.org holds also the patch for the kernels.

----------

## Akuma

First time Ive built a love sources Kernel, Running fantastic so far  :Smile: 

Will have to check this "Autoregulated VM Swappiness" out   :Razz: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

To ejohnson & steel300:

Thanks for answering! Too bad my internet connection at  home is down at the moment... I''m _very_ eager to try this one!

----------

## Oid

Ooooh! i get to do some compiles after i take a nap! Thanks  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## FirechilD

having problems with the ati-drivers (3.2.8-r1)

compiles fine but the fglrx module wont run

modprobe gives: 

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.4-rc1-love1/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format

```

hardware:

asus a7n8x-deluxe

asus radeon 9600xt

worked fine with previous releases :/

----------

## gringo

Got the same her with 3.2.8 !

At least for me the only ati-driver that work with 2.6.x, are 3.2.5 & 3.7.0.  Give them a try !

----------

## FirechilD

hm...

3.2.5-r1 ends with:

```

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.3.3] Fehler 1

rm moc_Page.cpp moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp moc_AdjustPage.cpp moc_InfoPage.cpp moc_DualScreenPage.cpp moc_Sheet.cpp

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.2.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 93, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

3.7.0 ens with:

```

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fireglcontrol.qt3.gcc3.3.3] Fehler 1

rm moc_Page.cpp moc_TVoutAdjustPage.cpp moc_AdjustPage.cpp moc_InfoPage.cpp moc_DualScreenPage.cpp moc_Sheet.cpp

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 101, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## X-Ryl669

You will have to 

   opengl-update xfree

   emerge ati-drivers

   opengl-update ati

after each kernel compile

If still not working, just try to rpm2targz the 3.7.0 version, then, extract to /, and make_build.sh, and make.sh (or something similar) to adapt to the new kernel source.

If still not working (check that /usr/src/linux points to the new linux source with a ls -l /usr/src/linux, if not ln -sf your_new_linux_src_path linux

(my 2 cents)

----------

## FirechilD

hm...

switched back to 2.6.3-love6

3.2.8-r1 works with no problems 

3.7.0 exits with the same problem like above

i reminded that ive had the similiar things with 2.6.3-love4 ^^

but now it works, so im happy *g*

----------

## Wedge_

If the ati-drivers ebuilds are failing at compiling the QT panel even after doing "opengl-update xfree", just emerge them like this to get around it 

```
USE="-qt" emerge ati-drivers
```

Like X-Ryl669 said, you also need to update your /usr/src/linux symlink each time you change your kernel. The drivers are still working fine for me.

----------

## bengi

F*** mine these are fast, I tried love sources for the first time the other week with 2.6.3love4 and thought they wern't that quick, 2.6.3love5 wouldn't boot, and I didn't try love6, but these ones are wicked - nice one Steel300   :Razz: 

----------

## gringo

My problem was not qt, it failed compiling the module. 

Anyway it works with 3.7.0 and most 2.6. (+love) releases !

----------

## maxpayne

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> First, you need to make a local portage overlay.
> 
> 1) mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/evil-sources/
> 
> 2) nano /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

----------

## steel300

 *maxpayne wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   First, you need to make a local portage overlay.
> 
> 1) mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/evil-sources/
> 
> 2) nano /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

I think you posted to the wrong thread.

----------

## zerojay

Indeed he did. Heh.

----------

## SysOP XXL

This "Autoregulated VM Swappiness" thing... Does it have to be enabled during make (menu)config? If it does, then  :Embarassed:   I haven't found it  :Sad: 

----------

## steel300

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> This "Autoregulated VM Swappiness" thing... Does it have to be enabled during make (menu)config? If it does, then   I haven't found it 

 

It's always enabled. To check you current swappiness level do:

```
cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
```

It's fun watching it change as you run.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

2.6.4_rc1-mm2 is out, this is your first warning.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *SysOP XXL wrote:*   This "Autoregulated VM Swappiness" thing... Does it have to be enabled during make (menu)config? If it does, then   I haven't found it  
> 
> It's always enabled. To check you current swappiness level do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the info!  :Smile:  This kernel rocks!

----------

## Oid

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> 2.6.4_rc1-mm2 is out, this is your first warning.

 

This was posted 5 minutes ago, and no love2 yet?  *gasp* He's slacking.....

j/k    :Laughing: 

----------

## m0sia

i'm just wondering why love sources are not in official gentoo portage????

----------

## Oid

Because the gentoo devs will have to do heavy testing to check the stability and interactivity of them before placing them in the portage.... i think... not that tough to get to em though  :Wink: 

----------

## unstable_geek

but not having the love-sources in the tree makes is hard to keep up with the releases.

and besides, they have dev-sources in the tree.....

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

if you use the ebuild, you don't have to worry about the love patch because the ebuild downloads and adds the love patch automatically

----------

## teilo

What in the name of the kernel gods is so different about this kernel, verses 2.6.3-love2???

I don't know what changed, but this thing absolutely screams in comparison. I mean, not a minor difference here, but majorly more responsive. Strangely, even my mouse tracking is faster (not sure why, and I can't seem to slow it down much).

The only thing I changed in .config, was to enable SMBus (I2C). But that should have no effect on responsiveness should it?

Could this have anything to do with the new CFQ code?

----------

## asimon

I see that PAX was removed, probably because the patch generated a lot of conflicts. Will we see PAX again in love-sources when it applies again or is there some other reason why it was removed?

BTW for people constantly asking why it isn't in portage: I see this as the most important reason why love-sources should not be in Portage IMO: the feature list is just too fluctuating.

----------

